# My 2008 Archery ELK



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I couldn't wait any longer to post a picture of my bull. I had a great hunt and I couldn't have asked for a better bull. Unfortunately I was by myself when I took the bull because my friends had to take off the night before for other obligations but I guess things happen for a reason. It was an awesome hunt from start to finish. After 10 days of hunting with a couple friends I took my bull the morning after they leave. The hunting gods work in mysterious ways I guess. I can't believe that I thought for a moment to pass this bull up. Incredible hunt!

My thoughts and prayers go out to the PRO’s family. May you all get through this quickly and stronger because of it…


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Congratulations! Great looking bull, huge 3's! A mega-trophy  Thanks for the post.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Well done! Great bull and thanks for the well wishes. I love those thirds.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

AWESOME TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your friends have to be kicking themselves now....................


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

**** fine bull.... it'll look very cool on your wall!!


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Yeah, they were really excited for me but wanted to be there. I wish someone could have gotten it on film because it was spectacular. My friends were awesome though to come down on the other times and hunt with me. We had good hunts almost every time we went out it was just hard to get the right bull in range while someone was with me. That's just how it goes. I've had the same thing happen to me the last three years where I have a friend hunt with me and I don't get one until I'm by myself. I don't know but maybe there is something to be said about that. If my friends would have stayed I guarantee I wouldn't have hunted the same spot because I would have wanted to go somewhere more committing. This bull was in an area where I saw eight 4 wheelers the weekend before and when I went to hunt the area in the morning when I got him I went a completely different way then I had before. Isn't it crazy how things work out sometimes? I wasn't hunting this bull but after getting him down and going back and looking at scouting pictures I had a picture of him. I did think about him during the hunt because of those thirds but ended up shooting him 5-6 miles away from where I saw him during the summer. Thanks for the comments&#8230;.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Man that is a stud of a bull. I know what you mean about being by yourself. I sure seem to get into the critters when I am alone. It is a lot more work but it sometimes feels for satisfying.

congrats again on a great wall hanger


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Great Bull!! He looks closer to 400 to me! Wow congrats!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Nice bull, I can't believe a arrow killed that thing. :roll:


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Well we'll see what he officially scores after he dries out. I scored him myself and I've scored several bulls but I'm not an official scorer. I actually did put the measurements in the Boone and Crocket website on their auto form which by the way is pretty sweet and it came out at 380 high score and 375 low score. It gives you a range which is interesting but we'll see. I'm going to contact an official scorer and have them come over but I know you need to wait a certain period for the antlers to dry out. I think its six months. I'm sure one of you guys remembers for sure? If he would have been longer on his g5, g4 and main beams he would have been 400. One or two more years on this bull and we're talking big time but he was hard to pass up with a bow. My biggest bull yet so next time I'll have to hold out like the Pro for a 400+. Yeah maybe in 15-20 years I'll get another tag in Utah. Thanks.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

It is a 60 day drying period.

I also like how his fifths rotate in a bit. Nothing wrong with that bull. What are his main beams? They look close to 50", but photo's are tough to read scores from.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Yeah, good eye Pro they are just at 50" and the right side has 1-1/8" more length.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Very cool Bull, congrats. I love those thirds.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Utah Archery Success*

Wow those thirds are good. 21-22"? (Gotta get in on the Pro action :mrgreen: .)

Hell of a bull!


----------



## BigTubbs (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow that is a huge bull! Congrats.....How many arrows did it take to get that bull down?


----------



## Millie3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great bulll what unit?


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Pahvant


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Cow! A beauty, congrats.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice bull. -8/-


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow :shock: . That is an awesome bull. Again, the thirds are freaking awesome! Thanks for sharing your story and pictures and congratulations on your amazing hunt.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I’m finding out from different people that it has been a tough hunt this year overall so I feel very fortunate to have taken this bull...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on a great bull.


----------



## BigTubbs (Sep 22, 2008)

How big did he end up scoring? He looks like he could be a 390 to 400 bull. I sure haven't seen a whole lot of big bulls taken this year in Utah. Has anyone else heard or seen anything? Nice work on this bull. He's awesome. Congrats again..


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

OK Bigtubbs who ever you are you need to read the whole post because most of your questions would be answered. I'll answer one of them, I shot him at 30 yards broad side behind the shoulder and he only went about 50 yards before he went down for good. I waited about thirty minutes to go over to him and when I did his cows were still hanging out around him feeding. I noticed that he was still alive amazingly enough after that shot but wasn't getting up so I walked over to him and put one last shot into him so he would go quickly. Within a minute after I did that he was dead. The crazy thing was that I basically had to run his cows off before they would leave and they were not happy with me. They barked at me for up to a half mile away before I lost site of them. That was something I had never seen before with the cows not wanting to leave the heard bull. Pretty amazing, I wish that I could have gotten it on film. Thanks again for the comments.


----------

